# Preparation for the Initial Entry



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Been planning the initial entry from August 2011 and now finally have the plan finalised. 

- Have resigned from current job.

- Confirmed the tickets for flight on 14th Jan 2012:

*Thai air*; 
cost: 69,500/-; 
Baggage: 30 Kg; Cabin: 7 Kg.
Duration of flight: 15-16 hrs; 
Arrival time 9:10 pm Melbourne time.

Working on talking to the airline about excess baggage for new migrants, as mentioned in the visa grant notification letters.


Other airlines that travel from Karachi are:
1. *Emirates*, (duration of flight: 24hrs+; Cost: Rs. 20k+ expensive than thai air.; Baggage: 30Kg baggage for economy, Arrival after sundown)

2. *Cathay Pacific*, (Duration of flight: 24 to 35hrs+ Cost: currently Rs. 40k+ expensive than thai air; Baggage:40 kg can somehow be allowed; Arrival time: *only airline from Pakistan that arrives in morning to before afternoon*)

3. *Malaysian Airline*. Didn't got the details for this, Duration of flight is more than thai air though.

Note: Singapore airline doesn't do business here.

Will post more about the baggage info, and other related stuff.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Luck with your move. All the best!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi..good luck with ur move! Do share with us if u r able to get some additional baggage allowance fr

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi..good luck with ur move! Do share with us if u r able to get some additional baggage allowance from thai air.

I'll be moving to Sydney in March...

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks MadyOZ & asadmasad,

I will post about the additional baggage info on Monday. 

Also, will be posting list of some of the stuff I will be taking with me.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

ok, so the ticketing price info is of the month of Jan only. Cathay pacific can be cheap to the same level in other times.

The initial baggage allowed by thai air was 20kg, through request on counter by the travel agent I have got 15kg more allowed on baggage without extra fare.

I am still trying if he can ask for 40kg. This would be mentioned on the ticket.


----------



## aqua_83 (Aug 12, 2011)

First of all wish you all the best for your move!


The cost that you have mentioned below for Thai Air......... is for one adult?In addition to that,please let me know that whether Thai Air is operating KHI to Perth?

Please receive my PM.

Thanks.




F1-CUF said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been planning the initial entry from August 2011 and now finally have the plan finalised.
> 
> ...


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

aqua_83 said:


> First of all wish you all the best for your move!
> 
> 
> The cost that you have mentioned below for Thai Air......... is for one adult?In addition to that,please let me know that whether Thai Air is operating KHI to Perth?
> ...



Yes, this is for one adult and one way. Because of the holiday season fare is much higher than for other months (whole of Jan has similar fares; haven't checked Feb).

Yes , it does go to Perth too. And for Perth its cheaper and duration is around 12-13 hours. (you can check thai air website for more details, the travel agent will get you a cheaper ticket than quoted online).

Couldn't see any PM from you... Check again if you have sent it right.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Today I have asked IOM about the 1 way fare from Lhe-syd. they said 60K with emirates and 40Kg baggage plus 7kg hand carry.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> Yes, this is for one adult and one way. Because of the holiday season fare is much higher than for other months (whole of Jan has similar fares; haven't checked Feb).
> 
> Yes , it does go to Perth too. And for Perth its cheaper and duration is around 12-13 hours. (you can check thai air website for more details, the travel agent will get you a cheaper ticket than quoted online).
> 
> Couldn't see any PM from you... Check again if you have sent it right.


Malaysian is cheapest and they also offer 40Kg baggage allowance along with 7Kg hand carry. one of my friend availed that option and he was happy with the services.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, you right but these prices are not for January, have checked many times. Get a update quote from your agent, usually they just quote the price from their last bookings.

Checked again, after posting the message. Just re-confirm this with your agent he & you both will be shocked to see the fare price, I am not telling just check yourself.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am checking flight fares for current month and comparing with Feb 2012, i see no difference  , so it doesn't matter if u go in holiday season or any other time, anyone has information on this?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

immiseeker said:


> Malaysian is cheapest and they also offer 40Kg baggage allowance along with 7Kg hand carry. one of my friend availed that option and he was happy with the services.


do they operate from lahore?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

immiseeker said:


> Today I have asked IOM about the 1 way fare from Lhe-syd. they said 60K with emirates and 40Kg baggage plus 7kg hand carry.


did u check Emirates site? found any difference?


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> did u check Emirates site? found any difference?


I have checked it. As per web Lhe-dxb-syd its 90500 and if you book it through travel agent then it will costs you 96000. Its 30 to 36000 Diff. brother plus according to emirates help line they do not offer double baggage allowance if you book through web or through an agent


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

immiseeker said:


> I have checked it. As per web Lhe-dxb-syd its 90500 and if you book it through travel agent then it will costs you 96000. Its 30 to 36000 Diff. brother plus according to emirates help line they do not offer double baggage allowance if you book through web or through an agent


any idea how is it possible Emirates are offering different rates for same flight? Do u have IOM phone number?


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> any idea how is it possible Emirates are offering different rates for same flight? Do u have IOM phone number?


They are not offering diff rates for passengers, this is because of IOM (international organization for Migrants). discounted fares are only offered on those tickets which were booked through IOm.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

immiseeker said:


> They are not offering diff rates for passengers, this is because of IOM (international organization for Migrants). discounted fares are only offered on those tickets which were booked through IOm.


thats good option, i think everyone should go for this option.
where are u moving? have u purchased the tickets or still deciding? i have checked Thi but that is not possible for me, Emirates is the only option but was very expensive.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> thats good option, i think everyone should go for this option.
> where are u moving? have u purchased the tickets or still deciding? i have checked Thi but that is not possible for me, Emirates is the only option but was very expensive.


check your PM


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

immiseeker said:


> check your PM


thank for detailed information.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> thank for detailed information.


Np bro


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Does IOM issues only emirates' ticket or do we some options. Btw - qantas operates from khi via bangkok, under an agreement with cathay pacific, to sydney. So it'll be cathay pacific for kbi-bangkok and qantas for bangkok-syd. One way ticket costs 38k, but only 23kg is allowed..but one can always opt for cargo which is around 200 per kg from thai air for khi-Sydney. Booking for qantas is done by kashmirwala group in khi, their contact detaila be found on their website. Jusy google their name...

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

For those guys who are travelling with families, if you want efficient service, stick with the asian airlines like Emirates, Qatar, Singapore, Cathay Pacific. The staff will be much more helpful towards a finicky toddler. I think if you're looking for a well-balanced deal, you can't go wrong with Cathay Pacific. If on a lesser budget, go with Thai. If you have more leeway, go with Emirates/Qatar/Etihad. Singapore airlines doesn't operate from Karachi unfortunately, except if they too have an understanding with some other airlines...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

*As per the information provided by the DIAC below :*

_Travel to Australia
_
Having been granted visas to enter Australia, you must make your own travel arrangements and pay your own airfares. However, you may be eligible for a special reduced one-way economy fare, as well as a more generous baggage allowance.
These concessions, which may be available to prospective migrants through the International
Organization for Migration, are the result of negotiations with a large number of international
carriers on designated routes.
To receive more information on International Organization for Migration concessional fares,
baggage allowance and eligibility criteria, please contact International Organization for Migration by email at [email protected] or visit their website at IOM.

So anyone tried contacting the IOM for any suggestions / advice?

Cheers!


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> *As per the information provided by the DIAC below :*
> 
> _Travel to Australia
> _
> ...


Yes Contacted them already got One way ticket (Lahore-Dubai-Brisbane) in 60K instead of 90 K with double baggage allowance and 7 kg hand carry.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Yes Contacted them already got One way ticket (Lahore-Dubai-Brisbane) in 60K instead of 90 K with double baggage allowance and 7 kg hand carry.


Awesome...! Whats the total baggage allowance given?

50 kg in Check in?


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Awesome...! Whats the total baggage allowance given?
> 
> 50 kg in Check in?


40Kg Luggage plus 7Kg cabin plus notebook :clap2: with Emirates


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> 40Kg Luggage plus 7Kg cabin plus notebook :clap2: with Emirates


Okay...thats good. All the best for your move.

Cheers.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Okay...thats good. All the best for your move.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Buddy


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

good price, best of luck for the move.

When are you flying?


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Slight change of plans ... going to sydney instead of brisbane
Got confirmed eTICKET ticket from IOM..... LHE-DXB-SYD....... for 17 Feb 2012
Emirates with 60,000/40Kg luggage/7kg hand carry/laptop bag


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Slight change of plans ... going to sydney instead of brisbane
> Got confirmed eTICKET ticket from IOM..... LHE-DXB-SYD....... for 17 Feb 2012
> Emirates with 60,000/40Kg luggage/7kg hand carry/laptop bag


 
Dear immiseeker!

It has been my pleasure to go through this post!!

Wish you all the best for your upcoming roller-coaster ride!

kindly share IOM's contacts with me,is it possible to contact them through email or internet?What is the procedure and mode of payment for getting the tickets reserved through IOM.Is there any cap applied on number of subsidised tickets by IOM.

I wonder who will arrange and bear the cost of transit visa for DXB - the potential stopover on your way to SYD? We will also follow the same route but Perth would be our destination.


Thanks.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear immiseeker!
> 
> It has been my pleasure to go through this post!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your wishes.
Please find below the email addresses of IOM Concerns.

1- [email protected]
2- [email protected]
3- Tel: +92 51 2831061-65 ext 205

Please mention your contact number in that email. A gentleman named Irfan Afzal will contact you with in couple of days. He will ask you about your travel plans then will arrange bookings accordingly. 
I am not sure whether i will require a visa on my transit as its only 4 hours stop over so i think i dont need any visa. Yes In my opinion there is cap on concessional fares but IOm knows better how about how much quota left with them.
Mode of payment is very simple, Irfan afzal will email you there account numbers. u will submit payment in that account and will send the scanned copy of its deposit slip. he wil send you eticket with in couple of days in return. please note Eticket will take 3 to 4 days after sending deposit slip because in my case ticket was booked by IOM head office situated in Zurich. 
In case of any query, feel free to PM me 

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful!!

Thanks.



immiseeker said:


> Thank you for your wishes.
> Please find below the email addresses of IOM Concerns.
> 
> 1- [email protected]
> ...


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

I also have a slight change of plans. Now I am moving to Sydney instead of Melbourne.

I tried having tickets through IOM, but they ran out of quota for Jan. Anyways same price 61k, baggage 40kg, 7kg cabin; airline is Thai air. With 15 hours in total flight duration.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> I also have a slight change of plans. Now I am moving to Sydney instead of Melbourne.
> 
> I tried having tickets through IOM, but they ran out of quota for Jan. Anyways same price 61k, baggage 40kg, 7kg cabin; airline is Thai air. With 15 hours in total flight duration.


Good luck brother ......


----------



## xuberant (Dec 18, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> I also have a slight change of plans. Now I am moving to Sydney instead of Melbourne.
> 
> I tried having tickets through IOM, but they ran out of quota for Jan. Anyways same price 61k, baggage 40kg, 7kg cabin; airline is Thai air. With 15 hours in total flight duration.


Hi,

Can you share with me the travel agent details. Thai are giving me 20kg baggage allowance. i am looking for more but no travel agent is promising me for that.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear immiseeker;

Thanks for your help,I have got my tickets reserved through IOM.

Regards.




immiseeker said:


> Thank you for your wishes.
> Please find below the email addresses of IOM Concerns.
> 
> 1- [email protected]
> ...


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

xuberant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share with me the travel agent details. Thai are giving me 20kg baggage allowance. i am looking for more but no travel agent is promising me for that.


Sorry for the late reply, have been away.

I don't think any agent will help with this or not, I have been using my agent for quite some time (3 years or more) booking tickets for self and other family members.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear immiseeker;
> 
> Thanks for your help,I have got my tickets reserved through IOM.
> 
> Regards.


Good luck Hassan Stay in touch


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Good luck Hassan Stay in touch



Thanks for wishes !Sure I will be in touch,my friend!

Take care!


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

asadmasad said:


> Does IOM issues only emirates' ticket or do we some options. Btw - qantas operates from khi via bangkok, under an agreement with cathay pacific, to sydney. So it'll be cathay pacific for kbi-bangkok and qantas for bangkok-syd. One way ticket costs 38k, but only 23kg is allowed..but one can always opt for cargo which is around 200 per kg from thai air for khi-Sydney. Booking for qantas is done by kashmirwala group in khi, their contact detaila be found on their website. Jusy google their name...
> 
> Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


Good info


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

IOM offers Emirates and Malaysian airline tickets only.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

F1-CUF said:


> IOM offers Emirates and Malaysian airline tickets only.


IOM offers tickets for visa validation only? can we contact them for travelling after visa validation?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> IOM offers Emirates and Malaysian airline tickets only.


Excellent info.

I believe Malaysian is operating from Karachi only,isn't it?

Thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> IOM offers tickets for visa validation only? can we contact them for travelling after visa validation?


Dear Shafaqat;

Yes you are very right....they offer this subsidised tickets only for the first time you fly to Australia,regardless of the underpinning intention on your part.Furthermore,as per my knowledge,they are offering only one way,not return tickets.You may please check with IOM, for exact and updated information.

Thanks.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Shafaqat;
> 
> Yes you are very right....they offer this subsidised tickets only for the first time you fly to Australia,regardless of the underpinning intention on your part.Furthermore,as per my knowledge,they are offering only one way,not return tickets.You may please check with IOM, for exact and updated information.
> 
> Thanks.


Correct IOM offers one way ticket only for VISA VALIDATION.

Secondly bad news is that, Malaysian airline has stopped its operations from Karachi along with 7 other destinations. due to financial loss on these routes. Already booked tickets were returned to the passengers.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have deposited my amount today, lets see how many days IOM takes for booking.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> I have deposited my amount today, lets see how many days IOM takes for booking.


That's very good news....everything will be alright my friend....just focus on your packing,meet your loved ones and spend maximum time with them, get all things sorted-out,and in the end and very important just try to calm down the adrenaline rush hitherto I am sure enough.....you would fail to do so....

Wish you all the best!

Regards.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

immiseeker said:


> Correct IOM offers one way ticket only for VISA VALIDATION.
> 
> Secondly bad news is that, Malaysian airline has stopped its operations from Karachi along with 7 other destinations. due to financial loss on these routes. Already booked tickets were returned to the passengers.


Malaysian airline flies from Karachi to Dubai


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Malaysian airline flies from Karachi to Dubai


Not Any more, As mentioned in my previous post MAS has stopped its operations from Karachi since january 2012. 

Suspended Routes includes "Kuala Lumpur-Surabaya, Kuala Lumpur-Dubai, Kuala Lumpur-Karachi-Dubai, Kuala Lumpur-Dubai-Damman, Langkawi-Penang-Singapore, Kuala Lumpur-Johannesburg, Kuala Lumpur-Cape Town-Buenos Aires and Kuala Lumpur to Rome. "

for more information please check Route Map on Malaysian airlines website.

MH e Timetable Map


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

immiseeker said:


> Not Any more, As mentioned in my previous post MAS has stopped its operations from Karachi since january 2012.
> 
> Suspended Routes includes "Kuala Lumpur-Surabaya, Kuala Lumpur-Dubai, Kuala Lumpur-Karachi-Dubai, Kuala Lumpur-Dubai-Damman, Langkawi-Penang-Singapore, Kuala Lumpur-Johannesburg, Kuala Lumpur-Cape Town-Buenos Aires and Kuala Lumpur to Rome. "
> 
> ...


Oh ,I see ... :juggle: ..... It was such that I arrived in dubai before Jan 2012 via Malaysian Airline ,so I thought .......


----------

